# Microsoft's #droidrage campaign results in #windowsrage on Twitter



## D@rekills4 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheVerge said:
			
		

> Microsoft's Windows Phone team reignited its #droidrage Twitter stunt this week, a campaign that offers free Windows Phones to Android malware victims. After originally creating it almost a year ago, Microsoft has remained relatively quiet in its anti-Android quest. Earlier this week, the official Windows Phone Twitter account kicked off #droidrage again in a series of Tweets including "wait for your Android phone to get infected with malware" and "buy a Windows Phone and connect with people you care about instead of some hacker plotting in a dank basement."
> 
> The account has been sharing stories from other Twitter users who appear to have encountered Android malware. Google removed 27 malware-infected apps from its Play Store last year, a move that prompted Microsoft to start its campaign, but despite an upward trend in Android malware, there's no evidence to suggest it's as bad as Microsoft makes out. Google is also making changes to Android 4.2 to include a malware scanner that analyzes "sideloaded" apps for malware threats. With no recent high profile Android malware stories, Microsoft kicked off #droidrage again, seemingly out of the blue, and it has backfired.
> 
> ...




Source: Microsoft's #droidrage campaign results in #windowsrage on Twitter | The Verge

Here are the top 10 tweets: Here Are the Ten Best Tweets on #WindowsRage - Softpedia





Not that I am picking a side but why is Microsoft being so unprofessional?
If you want to fight the the competition, do it with your products, not some fail campaigns.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 6, 2012)

Totally Counter trolled! 
haha M$ comparing freakin WP to Droid! N00bs


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2012)

Sue wars are on the rise.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

Microsoft will create more embarrassing situations for themselves even more if they continue these stunts.


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

Microsoft should really come up with some great ads like Apple and Sammy does. 

They keep failing in doing marketing stunts, first one was ‘Smoked by Windows Phone’ challenge and now this

Microsoft's #DroidRage Twitter campaign backfires in a spectacular manner - GSMArena Blog
some repeated tweets in ^ link

yet another shame 

*pocketnow.com/2012/11/16/windows-phone-8-hacked-by-a-16-year-old


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 7, 2012)

^that Kid is Brilliant!


----------



## Flash (Dec 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^that Kid is Brilliant!


Hold on.



> At this time there is sadly no proof that his intentions have worked, *but Malcon is scheduled for November 23rd, and I’m sure we’ll all have a public view of just how this works. I’m sure Microsoft will too*.


What happened after that?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 8, 2012)

well lets hope microsoft doesnt go micro.....


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2012)

Troll bait ends.


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2012)

anyway, Windows Phone is lol. So, no one cares about Microsoft. Android ftw.


----------

